# Have any of you had trouble doing MBLD with the roman rooms method after moving?



## Rocky0701 (Apr 26, 2015)

Hey guys, I am not a huge MBLDer just because the attempts take too long and it's kind of mentally taxing, but I like to do an attempt every once in a while. My family sold our house and moved to an apartment about a week ago while we find a different house to move into. Yesterday I decided to do a small 3 cube attempt because I haven't in a while. I use a journey/roman rooms style method for memoing like most of us do so I memo the cubes room to room. Right when I got to memo I just kind of remembered that I don't live in my house anymore so I thought for a couple seconds about how I should memo. I just ended up doing my old house like I used to where all of the furniture used to be but it felt weird since I had lived there since I was a little kid and don't anymore. I still got a 2/3 21:09 which is ok for me, but it got me thinking if anyone else has had this problem. I'm sure someone has, since people move all of the time. It wouldn't throw someone like me that only does a few cubes off too much, but I can imagine that it could really throw off someone who does 10+ cubes.

Has this ever happened to any of you after moving?


----------



## Myachii (Apr 26, 2015)

I've lived in 10+ houses, so nope xD

Seems interesting though, I always assumed RR was just your imaginary house and not based on your actual house?


----------



## Ollie (Apr 26, 2015)

I've moved a couple of times since learning BLD. This hasn't really happened to me, but I can understand how it might happen. I would stick to using rooms from your current apartment, but I would also add the most memorable rooms from your old house such as your bedroom (which is what I have done over the years). 

My 'palace' consists of the most memorable rooms of my old school, places of work, University campuses and rooms from my old accommodations. This really helped me as I got better at MBLD because these rooms were the most familiar to me and I can recall significant events occurring in all of these places - they all have some sort of sentimental value to me (saying that, at Harrow Spring I forgot my room order and got 6/10 because I hadn't practiced in so long!) Keyword here is practice, I guess.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Apr 26, 2015)

This is one of the advantages of using computer games instead of actual places. I've never moved, but it doesn't matter if I do since I can visit Peach's castle whenever I want to . But yeah, what Ollie said sounds good, I would definitely do that if it applied to me. If anything, moving is good since you can build up a bigger list of places to use, there's places I could use, in theory, which I last seen several years ago.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 27, 2015)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> If anything, moving is good since you can build up a bigger list of places to use, there's places I could use, in theory, which I last seen several years ago.


This is a good point. Unless I ever get super good at multi I doubt I'll ever need more than 5 rooms though haha.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 27, 2015)

The house I'm living in now, I don't use any rooms from it. I already have "enough" and I can remember them perfectly.

I'm using rooms from places that I haven't seen since years before learning BLD. If you can picture it vividly (no need to picture it correctly either), then it should work out.


----------



## tseitsei (Apr 29, 2015)

Yeah, this doesn't happen to me. I still use my childhood home that I just occasionally visit nowadays and my last home that I haven't seen in ~2 years now. RR doesn't even need to be a real place. You can create it using purely your imagination if you want. It just takes a little time to get used to your new location(s). 

And as bobthegiraffe said: moving is just good because you get more locations since you can use new and old houses.

Also this very much:


> If you can picture it vividly (no need to picture it correctly either), then it should work out.


----------

